# Got them home. Now what?



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

On my way home from work today I almost hit 2 puppies. I followed them to see where they went and hopefully shoo them off the road. Found their home under a bridge. Obviously dumped, because they're super skinny, missing hair, and living under a bridge in the middle of nowhere. Decided to catch them and take them home. In my car about to get back on the road I spotted 2 more. Long story short, I now have 4 puppies that are under 4 months old in a 10x30 kennel in my yard chillin and eating some puppy food I picked up in town. 

At least one threw up in my car and the contents were disturbing. Dirt, grass, sticks, leftover pizza, and a little bit of foil. 

Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with them. I would have tried a vet or shelter tonight but it was after 6 and they're all closed. I'll call around first thing in the morning. 

But what should I do if none of them can take them? I can't keep them. But I will not dump them again. I'm at a loss. :help::help:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you have a no kill shelter in your area?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Koda'sMom said:


> On my way home from work today I almost hit 2 puppies. I followed them to see where they went and hopefully shoo them off the road. Found their home under a bridge. Obviously dumped, because they're super skinny, missing hair, and living under a bridge in the middle of nowhere. Decided to catch them and take them home. In my car about to get back on the road I spotted 2 more. Long story short, I now have 4 puppies that are under 4 months old in a 10x30 kennel in my yard chillin and eating some puppy food I picked up in town.
> 
> At least one threw up in my car and the contents were disturbing. Dirt, grass, sticks, leftover pizza, and a little bit of foil.
> 
> ...


poor little tykes. Thank you for getting them to safety. They knew which car to run in front of 
I know there must be a network of rescue/fosters that can help....this board use to be a place for contacts, I hope it can return to such a place.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Bless you for taking in these babies!If you aren't able to care for them and the local rescues can't help,your local shelter or animal control will take them.They have no problem placing puppies,it's the older dogs that are difficult to find homes for.They will make sure they get vet care and forever homes.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Man that is a crap load of puppies!! But yes contact a rescue, tell them the situation, you can also offer to foster in place one or more if that is an option for you??

Thank you for saving them!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for saving these little ones. Try local breed rescues and shelters. There are some folks on here who are very knowlegable re rescue . I seriously think puppies are easier to find homes for then older dogs so I think there should be more ability to help these babies.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I think the most important next step is to take pictures and post so we can all get our puppy fix 

Hope you can get in contact with a rescue who is willing to help! Do you have any idea what breed they may be?


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, so this morning I called around and finally found a rescue that was willing to take them. The only thing is that the rescue didn't have any quaritine pens open so they're working with animal control to hold them until the rescue can get new pens put up in the next day or two. 

I was only able to get a few pictures due to time , lighting, and energetic puppies. Most of them are slightly blurry. They look like lab mixes of some sort. Quite common in this area due to intact hunting dogs running loose. 

The woman I dealt with is the president of the rescue and she said she would love to have me volunteer with them whenever possible. I'm going to try and make time for that so I can keep an eye on the pups. Which, going against all of the stray pickup rules, I named. :wub: Tommy, Frankie, Maura, and Jane.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds like a happy ending to me ... thank you for doing this (and for considering volunteering, too!).


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Yay thanks for Saving their lives!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Great job! 

Please work with the rescue to go back to that bridge and leave a pan of food and fresh water (even a live trap overnight, if animal control will loan you one). There may be other littermates, or even mom, still out there...

I'm super glad to hear the rescue is thinking about quarantine. Once they're gone, I would bleach the area they were in (both the room, and the crates). Disinfect the car too (esp. where they threw up), before letting any other dogs in it.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm probably just going to toss the cargo cover that they threw up on the first ride and I'm going to bleach the crate from the second ride. I've already lysoled the cargo area and drivers seat area. I'll also bleach the water bucket and feed pan they used. 

What would y'all recommend to disinfect the yard they were in? 

I'm going to try and contact the rescue woman today when I get off work to see if I can get an update. Because if they aren't able to find space for them, family be darned, I'm going back for Jane. I couldn't adopt them all, but thats one life I could save.


----------

